# Would this have ticked you off? (something H did)



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So I come home for lunch and H is washing the dog..has never done it before. He said the dog smelled bad..sometimes he gets constipated then the poop sticks to his bum..so that was fine that he was washing the dog...but he used a toilet brush to clean the dogs butt with.

I got mad because for starters the toilet brush has toilet brush cleaner on it.(although he claimed he rinsed it first)...

Did I overreact...I was so pissed off we ended up having one of those stupid fights that starts off with something stupid and then leads into other crap.....

Fun lunch hour!!!! Now I am back to work and still pissed off at his stupidity....I told him he should have called me and I would have told him what I use to wash the dog with.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Honestly, I probably would have laughed my ass off!


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I know...I probably did overreact but part of the problem is right now H and I seem to be getting on each others nerves..he is a subcontractor and has been home for the last 3 weeks and is not due to start another job for another week and a half..so I find I get a little bit testy when he is around so much. I don't know what it is ....but it seems like everything he does is annoying me.

It is such a stupid thing to get mad at....but I was having one of those work days this morning in which everything that was going on was annoying to me...sigh!!!!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Not a lady... But you're doing a great job of training him to not try to help out around the house. 

But he was a dumb ass... 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nynaeve (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah, I probably would have rolled my eyes and laughed.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, this is the second time today that someone posted a poop complaint about their husband.

This morning there was a complaint about poop marks in her husband's underwear.

So, I'll just repeat what I said this morning:

I would be happy if poop was the only problem in my marriage.

Let it go. It's over.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

highwood said:


> So I come home for lunch and H is washing the dog..has never done it before. He said the dog smelled bad..sometimes he gets constipated then the poop sticks to his bum..so that was fine that he was washing the dog...but he used a toilet brush to clean the dogs butt with.
> 
> I got mad because for starters the toilet brush has toilet brush cleaner on it.(although he claimed he rinsed it first)...
> 
> ...


Are you his mother? Because whether you meant it or not, telling him he needs instructions before taking on a chore sure sounds like it.

Yes, I agree it was stupid. But was it the end of the world? Do you think he will volunteer to wash the dog next time? I say pick your battles and learn to laugh off the unimportant ones.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

You guys are 100% right....I really have to get control of my *****iness lately...I find that I am so easily annoyed and *****y about everything....

That was something that could have been a funny situation and instead it ended up being some huge gigantic fight where you start bringing other crap into it...and start yelling at each other...

I think I have to learn to breath deep and calm myself before saying anything...


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

I say pick your battles and learn to laugh off the unimportant ones. 

Really in the grand theme of things, how much is a new toilett brush. Least he didn't brush the dogs teeth with your toothbrush... I will admit I use to do that with my sisters toothbrush when I was a teenager!


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

My biggest concern would have been whether the brush caused injury to the dog's delicate skin area. 

Maybe stepping in his shoes for a moment would help you understand that he was trying to be helpful and he was washing the dog the best way he knew how without bothering you with it. Maybe he wanted to surprise you.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

SaltInWound said:


> My biggest concern would have been whether the brush caused injury to the dog's delicate skin area.
> 
> Maybe stepping in his shoes for a moment would help you understand that he was trying to be helpful and he was washing the dog the best way he knew how without bothering you with it. Maybe he wanted to surprise you.


Yes, the injury thing as well as the fact that toilet cleaner chemicals were on this brush too...I still maintain it was a stupid thing but whatever...

I just find at times my anger goes from 0 to 10 in seconds...and not sure why...I am just in such a negative frame of mind lately...

I think if our marriage was in a better place I probably would have thought it was more funny but who knows maybe I was just looking for an excuse to ***** at him some more...I feel so drained..you know how some fights leave you feeling drained...that is how I feel right now.


----------



## SweetAltina (May 30, 2013)

I'd say it might have been a little quick to jump to anger so fast.

I'd have laughed.. Then asked him to do te toilets when he was done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I used to be angry a lot and it was a miserable way to live. I swear my husband could do nothing right in my eyes.

A bunch of therapy later and I hardly ever get angry with him. And if I do I'm able to talk about it calmly and rationally.

That said yes you overreacted. Was a dumb thing to do yes but no reason to act in a way that leaves YOU feeling drained. Makes me think of the saying that getting angry at someone is like drinking poison and expecting the other person to get sick.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm with you. If I were a woman I'd be professionally irritated and angry about everything all the time. And if I ever ran out of things to be angry about, I'd be angry about THAT.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Wouldn't have bothered me in the least, would have been happy he took the liberty to wash the dog, the toilet brush has been graced with much crap over time... he rinsed it off... a "*So what*" here ...with a "Thanks Honey" and a kiss ....but I am a bit of a Red Neck by nature.


----------



## Goodgrl (Jun 21, 2013)

I understand where you are coming from, when my husband first got laid off, he folded & put away the bathroom towels one day trying to help out, & just put them in all the bathrooms with no regards to the color of the towels. I buy certain colors for our bath, kids baths & guess bath. I went off about how dumb he was not to notice. I had became annoyed with him doing more around the house because I had things a certain way & he didn't do it like me. But I realized he was only trying to help. While I would have thought is was super funny him washing the dog with the toilet brush ( I would have re-washed the toilet off my baby though) I understand how a husband at home more & them being helpful can be annoying to what we are used too & our way of doing things


----------



## Snow cherry (Apr 24, 2013)

I wouldn't have gotten upset. I'd be glad he's doing it and not me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for a different perspective on this all!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

highwood said:


> So I come home for lunch and H is washing the dog..has never done it before. He said the dog smelled bad..sometimes he gets constipated then the poop sticks to his bum..so that was fine that he was washing the dog...but he used a toilet brush to clean the dogs butt with.
> 
> I got mad because for starters the toilet brush has toilet brush cleaner on it.(although he claimed he rinsed it first)...
> 
> ...


I would have made sure the dog was ok then I would have done one of these---->:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I think you overreacted.He's your husband,not your child and he doesn't have to call you before he decides to do something like washing the dog to make sure he does it the way you want him to do it.


----------



## Foolish1 (Apr 5, 2013)

I laughed reading your post. I'd like to say I also would've laughed if it was me and my husband. It's easy to laugh at antics outside of your family, where you'd get annoyed if someone in your family did the same thing. At least that's how it is for me. I'll get mad at my H for doing something and later will see how funny and insignificant it really is. It's humbling. I'm quick to anger and am trying to work on that.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

At least he didn't use your tooth brush.....Maybe next time....

the woodchuck


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

highwood said:


> So I come home for lunch and H is washing the dog..has never done it before. He said the dog smelled bad..sometimes he gets constipated then the poop sticks to his bum..so that was fine that he was washing the dog...but he used a toilet brush to clean the dogs butt with.
> 
> I got mad because for starters the toilet brush has toilet brush cleaner on it.(although he claimed he rinsed it first)...
> 
> ...


Yeah, you were wrong, but it's always nice to know all people just need to fight now and then.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

highwood said:


> So I come home for lunch and H is washing the dog..has never done it before. He said the dog smelled bad..sometimes he gets constipated then the poop sticks to his bum..so that was fine that he was washing the dog...but he used a toilet brush to clean the dogs butt with.
> 
> I got mad because for starters the toilet brush has toilet brush cleaner on it.(although he claimed he rinsed it first)...
> 
> ...


hes a big boy let him wash the dog anyway he pleases. did it hurt the dog?

I think you over reacted and if my wife expected me to call her to ask how to wash a freaking dog and acted that way towords me I would have been dropping f bombs and all kind of .....well you get my drift.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

now go give him an apology bj!!!!!


:0)! that should straighten things out...pun intended.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Chilly Morn you seem so angry in most of your posts ...

OP, I'm sorry but when I first read what your husband did I choked on my drink and laugh until my head hurt! I know it wasn't funny to you but it was HILARIOIUS to me. I hope you guys are over it now?


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Goodgrl said:


> I understand where you are coming from, when my husband first got laid off, he folded & put away the bathroom towels one day trying to help out, & just put them in all the bathrooms with no regards to the color of the towels.


How dare he!:lol::rofl:


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

A toilet brush is too abrasive for a dog's butt.

Better off using a bare finger or two but I'd think given the choice you'd rather he go with the brush.

If that's the biggest issue in your marriage you got away cheap.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

He was trying to do a good thing. I would focus on that.


----------



## nishi_25 (Jun 30, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Wouldn't have bothered me in the least, would have been happy he took the liberty to wash the dog, the toilet brush has been graced with much crap over time... he rinsed it off... a "*So what*" here ...with a "Thanks Honey" and a kiss ....but I am a bit of a Red Neck by nature.


I don't think it comment or way of doing things is "*******" , I this this was probably the right response to the situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HangingVine (Jul 1, 2013)

I can say I think its kind of funny too but your husband isn't already on my nerves to begin with like he is yours. That's why you over reacted.Sounds more like a last straw rather than one stupid thing he did when you and he are otherwise getting along harmoniously.You might have had more patience had the circumstances been different.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> now go give him an apology bj!!!!!
> 
> 
> :0)! that should straighten things out...pun intended.


Lol ! 
It was a joke, guys. Love the pun, will use it on hubby hahah:rofl:


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

Agree with the majority; if you talk about it all/smooth things over I'd concentrate on how you were worried that the dog might get hurt from the toilet brush bristles, not on the act of cleaning.

Heck, you don't even have to mention anything at all - just "sorry, I was stressed out/snappy earlier, my bad".

Things can always be replaced, or cleaned. And apology bj's make most things better


----------

